# People from coimbatore??



## Oorange (Apr 22, 2013)

Uufff coimbatore is THE most boring place to be a student in..... Looking out for people here who could prove me wrong....


----------



## Fellatio (Aug 4, 2014)

Oorange said:


> Uufff coimbatore is THE most boring place to be a student in..... Looking out for people here who could prove me wrong....


Very true. Its the most boring city we have come across. from last two weekends me and my friend trying to find a snooker/table pool club here but there is none in entire city. Camping is not allowed anywhere in TN and I am f...ing visiting wildlife sancturies and eplorinjg western ghats. 

Any party people out there?


----------



## BD24News (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi. I am from Bangladesh. I am new here. I hope I like your posts. Please help me.


----------

